# Dude Wagon -- Woody



## MTGeorge (Aug 24, 2016)

A neighbor asked me to sell a few bikes for her and she also has this pedal car.   Its a little rough but mostly there.  Gotta love the name and that its a "woody".   Any idea what would be a fair price?   Let me know if you are interested in it or if you want better pics.


----------



## Doug Freda (Dec 18, 2016)

MTGeorge said:


> A neighbor asked me to sell a few bikes for her and she also has this pedal car.   Its a little rough but mostly there.  Gotta love the name and that its a "woody".   Any idea what would be a fair price?   Let me know if you are interested in it or if you want better pics.
> View attachment 353279 View attachment 353281 View attachment 353282



Hi. I have been looking for one of these. Do you have some more pics?


----------

